
Vermont College Campus Selling for $3M - demadog
http://www.maltzauctions.com/auction/363014/155-acre-college-campus
======
nkurz
I clicked to see which one this one, and it wasn't even one of my two guesses:

Southern Vermont College:
[https://newsletter.tpw.com/t/d-689D3D2456F21DFF2540EF23F30FE...](https://newsletter.tpw.com/t/d-689D3D2456F21DFF2540EF23F30FEDED?fbclid=IwAR1TrDtoVAHclzLbxzwuiQrmBoTBY8E8WYi-
owBpHos3B-KmF-Zp9A7mfUg)

Marlboro College: [https://vermontbiz.com/news/2020/april/21/530-acre-
marlboro-...](https://vermontbiz.com/news/2020/april/21/530-acre-marlboro-
college-campus-listed-sale)

It's a small state, and is losing a lot of colleges. If you are in the market
for a Vermont college campus and have been waiting on the sidelines, right now
it's certainly a buyer's market!

